

Show HN: kidBombay – My new Design Portfolio - ketan_anjaria
http://kidbombay.com

======
ketan_anjaria
3 years in the making I finally got around to updating my portfolio. Site is
built in Rails, Bootstrap and a custom built CMS. I worked hard to get it to
be responsive and look good on all devices. It took about ~30 days start to
finish. This is all the first project where almost the majority of the design
was done in the browser vs Sketch or Photoshop.

